# Coral Bay Marina ?.



## Isaac Hunt (Aug 7, 2012)

Evening all,

I`ve read in a few different places that a new Marina is planned for Coral Bay. I was just wondering if anyone knows if this is definitely going ahead ?, or is it still in the early Planning stage ?, or anything else for that matter !!. :confused2:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Isaac Hunt said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I`ve read in a few different places that a new Marina is planned for Coral Bay. I was just wondering if anyone knows if this is definitely going ahead ?, or is it still in the early Planning stage ?, or anything else for that matter !!. :confused2:


Doubt it! There was supposed to be a marina in Pissouri too!


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

Isaac Hunt said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I`ve read in a few different places that a new Marina is planned for Coral Bay. I was just wondering if anyone knows if this is definitely going ahead ?, or is it still in the early Planning stage ?, or anything else for that matter !!. :confused2:


I remember I saw the same news a few month ago - but I guess it has been delayed a few years...
It's not in Coral Bay but between Coral Bay and Kissonerga as I see it.
Location | Paphos Marina


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The location is Kissonerga Bay which is just before Coral Bay. We are constantly being told that construction will start soon but I personally don't think that anything will happen until the Limassol marina is complete. 
There has been a lot of fighting in court between several companies for the contract and this held things up in the first place and then with the economic crisis construction companies are putting major projects on hold until things improve. 
One of the companies which form the consortium for the Paphos marina is also involved in the Limassol marina so I would think that they will be reluctant to start another large project until that is complete.


----------

